# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Lojë me deshifrimin e numrave

## projekti21_dk

Të dashur anëtarë të Forumit Shqiptar.
Dimri po vie, netët po zgjaten. E po, s’ka qenë ngahera dimri i përrallave dhe argëtimeve. Thashë me vete: Pse nuk i kalojmë këto net të gjata duke komunikuar e duke u argëtuar, pikërisht duke i dërguar njeri tjetrit „mesazhe“ gjithmonë duke i shfrytëzuar shkronjat në numrat përkatës të celularit ( telefonit mobil)?

Për mezash mund të jetë një fjalë e vetme, një togfjalësh apo edhe një fjali e tërë ( fjalë e urtë popullore, aforizëm, mendim filozofik a ndonjë humor a barcoletë e shkurtër).

Sqarim: 
1. Fjalët në mesazh të ndahen me dy hapësira. P.sh. FORUMI SHQIPTAR – 367864..74747827. Dy pikat në këtë rast tregojnë se duhet rënë kursorit dy herë, por në të shkruar pikat nuk duhet të duken:  367864  74747827 ( kjo nuk është e obligueshme, ju, mbase edhe mund t'i vini pikat)

2. Para shkronjave të dyfishta ( dh, gj, ll, nj, rr, sh, th, xh, zh ) të vihet yllëzi ( * ) , p.sh.
Forumi shqiptar – 367864  *74747827 - tregon se numrat 74 janë një shkronjë e dyfishtë ose
ATDHETAR: 28*343827 – tregon se numrat 34 janë një shkronjë e dyfishtë.

Parapëlqet që fjala, togfjalëshi a fjalia e shkruar të jetë në rregull gjuhësisht!

Po filloj unë i pari: 
6473   73   37*3438   63   56536   63   8353366282

Ai që e gjen i pari porosinë, ka të drejtë të postoj një sipas dëshirës.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Një më të lehtë. Bëni kombinime me numra të njëjët, p.sh.:
*2224* ose *3334* ose *22224*
Besoj tani e keni më lehtë për t'i gjetur?

Përshëndetje

----------


## projekti21_dk

*256, 256! 539653 6372*9446*

----------


## strange

Zotri Adem, "Forumi Shqipar" ne sms, mesazh ne telefon shkruhet kështu: " *333666777886444..77774477444782777"* qashtu ndoshta mund ta kuptojmë disi po ashtu si e ke shkruar ti *367864 *74747827* as CIA s'ka për ta kuptuar :i ngrysur:

----------


## Besoja

> *256, 256! 539653 6372*9446*


Pershendetje ademgash!

Ne mos gabohem eshte

ALO ALO LEXOJE MESAZHIN

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Pershendetje ademgash!
> 
> Ne mos gabohem eshte
> 
> *ALO, ALO! LEXOJE MESAZHIN!*


Të lumtë Beso! Kjo ishte zgjidhja. Hë për hë je më i madhi!
Janë edhe dy " mesazhe" që presin zgjidhje!

----------


## projekti21_dk

I dashur *MmEeTtIi*, të faleminderit për paraqitjen. Paraqitja jote më bëri të kuptoj se nuk paskam dhënë sqarim të mjaftueshëm për këtë lojë. Peysja veten pse nuk po paraqiten njerëzit, kur, pikërisht kur e kemi pasur këtë lojë në radion tonë, kemi pasur kaq dëgjues dhe pjesëmarrë në lojë, sa shpesh jemi detyruar për ta zgjatur lojën. Vërtet është një lojë argëtuese dhe e pëlqyeshme.

Tash shoh se nuk paskam dhënë dy elemente të rëndësishme për këtë lojë:
*1. deshifrimi i numrave* dhe
*2.* herë herë *paraqitja e pyetjes orientuese*

*1.Deshifrimi i numrave*: Në telefon, prapa 8 numrash ( 2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9) fshihen shkronjat e alfabetit ( kuptohet pa shkronjat e dyfishta dhe pa shkronjën ”ç” të alfabetit tonë ). Ja pra si duken ato: *2(A,B,C), 3(D,E,F), 4(G,H,I), 5(J,K,L), 6(M,N,O), 7(P,Q,R,S), 8(T,U,V) dhe 9(WXYZ).*Kështu në msn, për të shkruar fjalë *FORUMI* duhet shtypur këta numra: *367864* ( shih skemën)
*F – 3(D,E,F) 
O – 6(M,N,O)
R – 7(P,Q,R,S)
U – 8(T,U,V)
M – 6(M,N,O)
I – 4(G,H,I)*
Për ty *MmEeTtIi*, provo si do ta shkruaje me telefon fjalën *SHQIPTAR* ( sepse unë e gjeta atë *FORUMI*)

*2. Pyetje orientuese*. Kjo parapëlqehet tek fjalët e vështira. P.sh. Për Forumin shqptar mund të bëhej pyetje: *Vendi ku shqiptarët bisedojnë në internet?*

Besoj se tani do të na shkojë puna më mire dhe do kënaqemi këtyre netëve të dimrit. Ta kolojmë dimrin duke i dërguar njëri-tjetrit ”mesazhe” të bukura.

Përshëndetje vëllazërore,
Gi de Masha/Adem Gashi, Danimarkë

----------


## jul-linda

> Të dashur anëtarë të Forumit Shqiptar.
> Dimri po vie, netët po zgjaten. E po, ska qenë ngahera dimri i përrallave dhe argëtimeve. Thashë me vete: Pse nuk i kalojmë këto net të gjata duke komunikuar e duke u argëtuar, pikërisht duke i dërguar njeri tjetrit mesazhe gjithmonë duke i shfrytëzuar shkronjat në numrat përkatës të celularit ( telefonit mobil)?
> 
> Për mezash mund të jetë një fjalë e vetme, një togfjalësh apo edhe një fjali e tërë ( fjalë e urtë popullore, aforizëm, mendim filozofik a ndonjë humor a barcoletë e shkurtër).
> 
> Sqarim: 
> 1. Fjalët në mesazh të ndahen me dy hapësira. P.sh. FORUMI SHQIPTAR  367864..74747827. Dy pikat në këtë rast tregojnë se duhet rënë kursorit dy herë, por në të shkruar pikat nuk duhet të duken:  367864  74747827 ( kjo nuk është e obligueshme, ju, mbase edhe mund t'i vini pikat)
> 
> 2. Para shkronjave të dyfishta ( dh, gj, ll, nj, rr, sh, th, xh, zh ) të vihet yllëzi ( * ) , p.sh.
> ...



Pergezime per hapjen e kesaj loje mjaft interesante 



6473   73   37*3438   63   56536   63   8353366282 - mire se erdhet ne lojen me telefonata 

mire se ju gjeta pra ...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Pergezime per hapjen e kesaj loje mjaft interesante 
> 
> 
> 
> 6473   73   37*3438   63   56536   63   8353366282 - mire se erdhet ne lojen me telefonata 
> 
> mire se ju gjeta pra ...


shumë të faleminderit jul-linda dhe mirëseerdhe edhe një herë. Do bëje mirë po të bëje ndonjë "mesazh" për të tjerët!

Me respekt, Adem Gashi, Daniamrkë

----------


## jul-linda

tani per tani kete po mendoja dhe po ua dergoj dhe te tjerve si mesazh ...



63 6864656 3644628

----------


## projekti21_dk

> tani per tani kete po mendoja dhe po ua dergoj dhe te tjerve si mesazh ...
> 
> 
> 
> 63 6864656 3644628


( e gjeta)

E dashur jul_linda edhe kjo do të realizohet, por të bisedojmë të gjithë bashkërisht të gjemë dicka të bukur dhe të kalojmë caste të bukura sikur në "sofër".

----------


## Roi

737*363383 83 *4883

----------


## Besoja

> 737*363383 83 *4883


Pershendetje Roi!

ZGJIDHJA

PERSHENDETJE TE GJITHEVE

----------


## projekti21_dk

Mirëmëngjesi të gjithëve dhe mirëseerdhët në ditën e dytë.
Një përshëndetje e veçantë për "Roi-n" që sot paska ardhur për ta begatuar kuvendin tonë.
Ju dëshiroj një javë të mbarë!

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Pershendetje Roi!
> 
> ZGJIDHJA
> 
> PERSHENDETJE TE GJITHEVE


Mirëmëngjesi Beso dhe mirëseerdhe!

----------


## jul-linda

> Pershendetje Roi!
> 
> ZGJIDHJA
> 
> PERSHENDETJE TE GJITHEVE




ajo qe thua ti sme del mua , nejse mbase Roi ka harru ndonje numer dhe ka dashur te thote kete qe thoni ju , ose zgjidhja eshte ndryshe  ...

----------


## projekti21_dk

> 737*363383 83 *4883


Përshëndetje Roi dhe mirëseerdhe
Në "mesazhin" tënd fjala e fudit sikur po më del "UDHTUE"! Hë.... s'e gjeta dot. Por ajo që thotë Besoja në zgjidhjen e tij mua nuk po më del!

Gjithë të mirat.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> ajo qe thua ti sme del mua , nejse mbase Roi ka harru ndonje numer dhe ka dashur te thote kete qe thoni ju , ose zgjidhja eshte ndryshe  ...


Mirëmëngjesi jul-linda. Edhe unë atë hall kam, po Besoja se nga e gjeti nuk e di!

----------


## projekti21_dk

Nga jul-linda ka edhe një mesazh që ende nuk është gjidhur:

*63 6864656 3644628*

Në te shprehet nostalgji për dicka. Unë nuk e thashë që ta gjeni ju. Gjejeni!

----------


## jul-linda

Mirmengjesi z. Gashi ..


mbase Roi-t i mungon ndonje shkronje ne telefonin e tij , se tjeter zgjidhje  s'ka ...   :buzeqeshje:

----------

